# Solaris UFS drive



## bnorton916 (Jul 26, 2013)

Trying to read a UFS IDE drive from Solaris 9 on FreeBSD. FreeBSD sees it no problem but can't seem to see the partitions and I am unable to mount it. Are there any tricks for this?

Bill


----------



## SirDice (Jul 26, 2013)

As far as I know Solaris' UFS and FreeBSD's UFS are named the same (they share the same ancestor) but are completely different. I don't think it's possible to read a Solaris UFS disk on FreeBSD.


----------



## bnorton916 (Jul 26, 2013)

So they are the same but completely different. Well that would explain why I was having such problems. Thanks

Bill


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 26, 2013)

Run illumos in a VM and mount the drive there.


----------

